# what is normal operating temp for my cpu?



## corey19981 (Sep 18, 2006)

I have a amd athlon xp 2400+ cpu. I was wondering what the normal operating temperature is for it? here's my everest report:

--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type Winbond W83627HF (ISA 290h)
Motherboard Name Biostar M7NCD
Chassis Intrusion Detected No

Temperatures:
 Motherboard 38 °C (100 °F)
CPU 55 °C (131 °F)

Cooling Fans:
CPU 3516 RPM
Chassis 2220 RPM


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you a fan pulling cool air in the front of the case and one at the back exhausting the hot air as would expect the m/b to be a lot cooler around 28
i cannot say what the cpu range should be only work with intel


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

55C for an Athlon is within the acceptable temperature range. Is that 55C while under load (system is not idle but busy)? Did you grab this from the hardware monitor in your BIOS or third-party software in Windows?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That is within an exceptable range, but it is a little on the high side. You should be concerned if these are your idleing temps, not those under load. The max temp for AMDs is 60 degrees, after that you start to get instability.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I somewhat agree and somewhat disagree on this issue. While 55c is most certainly within the acceptable limit for under-stress, it is not nearly cool enough for at-rest. The Athlon series that you have does run a little hotter than some of the Athlon units, but the CPU at-rest should be between 35c to 45c as a maximim at-rest. At no time will I accept an Athlon chip that is over 63c while under-stress as acceptable.

Some of the newer ones do not run nearly that hot. My Athlon 3700 San Diego runs at-rest 29C to 32C as a rule. The highest I have ever seen it with very severe stress is about 48c to 49C.

As dai suggested, I think your motherboard for at-rest should be a few degrees cooler. IMHO, you need a rear fan to blow hot air out the back and a front fan to pull cool air in the front. That is a minimum for units that I build.

Why not take another look at the temps by using the SensorView link in my signature area. That will give you a good comparision for another look at this issue.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Just to add my 2 cents,,,,,,,

With stock Amd heatsink and artic silver both my socket A Athlons run at 50c to 52C under full load and they run at full load all the time. Even with a room temp of 80F these systems never get above 52C.

I have 3 80mm case fans on each, one in the rear blowing out, one in the front blowing in, one in the side blowing in.

The cases are nothing spectacular you could even call them cheap, my point is with proper case fans and good cable management you should not run at 55C.

I agree I would not except anything over 60C under any condition


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Doby said:


> Just to add my 2 cents,,,,,,,
> 
> With stock Amd heatsink and artic silver both my socket A Athlons run at 50c to 52C under full load and they run at full load all the time. Even with a room temp of 80F these systems never get above 52C.
> 
> ...


agreed and in idle aroudn 46-48C ur in the acceptable range ... mine ran at 60 degrees stable ^^


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

corey -
What's your ambient (room) temp?


----------

